# Do you use a mil gauge for residential?



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone out there use a wet mil gauge for residential work? Who uses them at all, and what jobs/materials do you typically use them for? I have never used one before, and I'm wondering if I should start for some stuff. I don't do any commercial, just residential interior and exterior. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dangharley (Apr 18, 2011)

Only use it with industrial materials like tnemic and carboline. Never really had a use outside of that type of work. Some of the industrial epoxies have to be at least 40 mils


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, I use mil guages but not for residential. However, I did use one recently to guage the WFT of some Sher cryl I was applying on a project so I coud dial in my AA airless. Remember, thinning the material alters the DFT and you have to adjust the milage accordingly.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In an Industrial setting, the tolerances of coating mils are much more critical then the esthetic value of residential and commercial painting, in most cases.

Don't sweat it. It's all an illusion anyway.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies! I may start having the guys play around with them just for the practice and experience. If I ever decide to try and break into some commercial/industrial work it would be a pretty handy thing to know!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If you really want to get into the QA/QC , get yourself a sling psycrometer, and a DFT magnetic Mil guage.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Actuaaly, get an ultrasonic DFT gauge that will work on nonmetal stuff.

I use a WFT gauge when trying new wb clears since some specify a thN WFT of 2 mils per coat. Helps get the spray guns dialed in and figure out if problems are you or the finish in some cases.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Actuaaly, get an ultrasonic DFT gauge that will work on nonmetal stuff.
> 
> I use a WFT gauge when trying new wb clears since some specify a thN WFT of 2 mils per coat. Helps get the spray guns dialed in and figure out if problems are you or the finish in some cases.


He wants to get into industrial, which means metal. However(I love that word!) The ultrasonic is perfect for concrete mil readings and there's a lot of that in industrial . Kudos!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CApainter said:


> However(I love that word!)


:thumbsup:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow. How much do some of these tools cost? They sound expensive...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use a wet gauge occasionally to make sure that the right amount of some exterior paints is applied. 

For something like Duration to cover properly in one coat, you have to put it on pretty heavy. The gauge helps.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I use one daily because I spread a wide variety of product but mainly because I like to see at what millage paint gives with brush and spray applications.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use wet gauges for residential and I use dry thickness gauges after the crew is finished to check the thickness. Wet gauges are free at Sherwin-Williams....dry gauges will cost around $1k.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> We use wet gauges for residential and I use dry thickness gauges after the crew is finished to check the thickness. Wet gauges are free at Sherwin-Williams....dry gauges will cost around $1k.


Just curious, why do you use them for residential?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you say C.Y.A.

I don't use them for resi work. Cause I know we are applying the coatings at the required mills. Just from years of applying the coatings. If it is a problematic job or a special warranted job, I will request the manufacture to do mill test, send me the results on letter head.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Can you say C.Y.A.
> 
> I don't use them for resi work. Cause I know we are applying the coatings at the required mills. Just from years of applying the coatings. If it is a problematic job or a special warranted job, I will request the manufacture to do mill test, send me the results on letter head.


I can completely understand it for industrial and even some commercial. Just never run into residential that necessitated it.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Our coating is different that traditional paint. Go to www.ppnj.com and check it out. We need to spray 20 mils wet and that dries down to 12 mils dry. If we don't get that thickness, our coating acts like paint and will peel. At 12 mils, we are waterproof.

We take 15 samples prior to starting and then take them again when dry in the same areas. Our guys use wet gauges during the job.


----------



## paint pros (Aug 17, 2011)

Where can I learn more about paint mil? We do mainly residential and some commercial. But I have never run into a situation where I had to gauge the thickness of the paint. But I would like to learn about it just incase I run into any situations out there.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

paint pros said:


> Where can I learn more about paint mil? We do mainly residential and some commercial. But I have never run into a situation where I had to gauge the thickness of the paint. But I would like to learn about it just incase I run into any situations out there.


First thing you want to understand is % of solids for the material which you are using.

You can can get this information from the PDF's/PDS's this will let you know for how thick your put paint on wet to how much of it will shrink when it dries.

When you gauge your paint you can also get a good idea what the spread rate will be by how thick it is wet giving you a good idea how far is going per sq. ft.

I takes some studying for all the paints you use. It is worth it the long run considering how much paint costs.


----------



## paint pros (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------

